# Floridatown Launch



## phasetim (Jan 31, 2008)

I just moved about 2 miles from the floridatown boat ramp, wondering if anyone could tell me what is good near it. No boat, just wading with a net or pole.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Mullet for sure with the netand you can get flounder around the docks also.


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

I've always heard that the water around there is nasty, I wouldn't eat anything you catch.:sick


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

Have to agree.... I lived in that area for better than 25 years, I too would not eat anything from there except in great moderation and plenty of HOT grease! I had several freinds live in the "Andrew Jackson Estates" right there at the ramp and they ate a lot of what they caught.... So, I guess it's really up to you. There are plenty of Mullet, Flounder, Crabs and even a few Brim/Bass get scattered in there..... Enjoy yourself.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Be careful wading out there. A LOT of debris is still in the water all up and down Andrew Jackson estates after Ivan destroyed everything. Wear some decent shoes.

If you walk all of the way to the North, there is a sandy peninsula. You used to be able to drive a Jeep or 4x4 out there, but it is all blocked off now and posted, so I don't know what to tell you about that.

But, if you catch a strong incoming or outgoing tide you can tear up the Specks there. They must use the area behind that peninsula for a safe haven or something. You don't need anything fancy either, just a chartreuse jig head and chartreuse minnows or the nuclear chicken colored (bright green and red) Gulp! shrimp.

You could probably fish this entire area via kayak too, I don't know if you'd be able to get anything else back in there - that whole area is very shallow, plus with all of the debris in the water there is no telling what you'd run into.

I don't know if I would eat anything out of that area or not - water quality is pretty bad because a lot of that is runoff from the neighborhoods and surrounding streets.


----------



## phasetim (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone, 



I've never been concerned too much with where I catch fish, and water quality etc... etc.. Hot grease and a prayer before my meal  



How far up is that peninsula from the launch?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Not far, not over a half mile straight up the road north.

Seems like I've seen trucks out there in the last month so I don't know if it's blocked off or not.


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

They blocked the road access at the end of Andrew Jackson. Lots of debris in some areas like 60hertzsaid. Tough to wade in some areas, I have sunk up to my knee. I used to take my boat over there and get out and wade. Used to be quite a few redfish in the area of that point. Lots of mullet at times and a few flounder. Good luck


----------



## phasetim (Jan 31, 2008)

1/2 mile.. easy... I've walked 5 miles one way to get to a sweet hole... 



Thanks again everyone.....


----------



## jch5407 (Jan 4, 2008)

Try the first bridge coming out of Pace (Bass Hole Cove). Have had some good luck with Specks, Redfish, and Flounder. The last time I was down there I just used a topwater for fun. Had some luck with the specks, also had some nice sized chasing reds. When it gets cold out the flounder come in there. Good Luck. James


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I've gotten reports there are some slot fish being caught in that area. I don't know much about the wading and botoom conditions. I am told there a few scattered holes north of the launch that will hold reds.

Good Luck and watch for soft spots and heavy silt, wouldn't want to see a guy at low tide stuck with only his head sticking up and the tide coming in!oke


----------

